# Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I like it but i know i will cop a lot of flack if i put it on my TT with critics saying its ricey:








is it ricey or can TT drivers get away with it?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have it....I like it.....if you dont, great then don't put it on your car.


----------



## dieselsteev (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

why not? if you have a turbo, go for it


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I have it....I like it.....if you dont, great then don't put it on your car.

I really do like it but in Australia people will call you a *****








BTW where's the best place to get one from?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (dieselsteev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselsteev* »_why not? if you have a turbo, go for it

because the badge is from a Porsche turbo


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

its just an emblem








...and if its going on a 180 or 225 that's cool....i'd definitely flame somebody if they threw that on the 3.2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Anyone who knows cars will know your TT is a turbo, and others will just think your a wanker..."oo look, his car is a _turbo_"







I like the Euro 1.8T badge:








More subtle, and OEM VAG. I'm EDM all the way


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Anyone who knows cars will know your TT is a turbo, and others will just think your a wanker..."oo look, his car is a _turbo_"







I like the Euro 1.8T badge:








More subtle, and OEM VAG. I'm EDM all the way









Yeah but im stuck im thinking about shaving all my badges off but still want something in the middle but not the 4 rings


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Im with not having the turbo on there......I always think of it as rice-like.kinda like the extreme mods you see........supra tail lights on an mr2?
Dont be something your not...although if you did put a porsche motor in there........








Btw why wouldnt you want the four rings?Gotta represent somehow.


_Modified by Product at 10:19 PM 7/17/2008_


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (Product)*

Here got one for ya....


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Pathetic for a FWD 180. Looks okay if you like it.


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (HernTT)*

Doesn't look bad and if you like it then whatev...but the TT is plenty unique enough to be its own vehicle and to not have to bite off porsche or anything else to look cool.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_
Btw why wouldnt you want the four rings? Gotta represent somehow.


I debadged mine except for the rings.
I like the debadged look.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_is it ricey or can TT drivers get away with it?

Sploosh


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (roadyTT)*

I like the anti Bimmer badge better.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? (timmyc)*

BMW can kiss my ass


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

gay


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Whats the Consensus of Porsche Turbo badge on TT's? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Don't do it, does not look right. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

just take off the TT and the Quattro and you're golden


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

i've got it and I like it


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_just take off the TT and the Quattro and you're golden 









i'll second that one!! i debated doing no badges at all, doing some different ones instead, etc. but in the end i think this is the best route asthetically- you still have the brand badge, but its subtle.
EDIT: here is my shizzle:









not shown is that i also removed the "quattro" badge from the front grill. the car looks so much more balanced with only the two ring badges directly in the center of the car. IMO the TT is so rounded that any badges on the left or right throw the lines off.....


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 8:11 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Since you asked for opinions, here's mine.
I love subtleties, and a big badge that says "turbo" is from from subtle. So, I say no Porsche turbo badge for your TT. 
Edit: Unless you paint it to match your car's color. Then that's subtle.










_Modified by DnA-TT at 8:04 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Keep it Audi,
Keep em guessing


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

who give a **** what other ppl think of your car...if you like, you do it, and be proud of it! 
oh and Quicksilva, I liked your ol' school badge so much...i followed suit


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scoTT la rock)*

and heres my input on the best way to do the front- 
just take off the quattro badge for well-balanced perfection....


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Oldschool UR Quattro badge available on ebay.de right now
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schriftzug-...wItem


----------

